# Orange Dalmation Veil Tail Betta At My LPS



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is a betta I want so bad!!:



























I want him so bad!! My parents said no.. Poor Guy Was Breathing So Hard.. ):


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I love dalmations!! One of my dream fish. :<


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

*gasp* it's Zach! ;A; my dream betta. it's not a DT, or a new HMPK. it's a dalmatian Veiltail. <3 i want him along with you.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Exactly..


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks JUST like one of my guys!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Guys theres like 3 or 4 of these in my lps i want one.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

omg :shock: Koby has come back from the after-life :-|


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

the fact that you found a veiltail betta like that at a petstore just supports my theory that veiltails are some of the most beautiful bettas


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Why is there gravel at the bottom of their cups? Dalmations are one of my fav color patterns. I also have one myself.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw! He looks like Tango did when he was a lil guy. So cute!


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

They have gravel in all the bettas cups. My cousin works here so I ask him "Have you guys changed the water?". And all kinds of other stuff. They take awesome care of the bettas!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Jayy~

Incredibly gorgeous betta in your avatar - WOW!!!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

It looks like the water is pretty clean


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Pekemom said:


> Jayy~
> 
> Incredibly gorgeous betta in your avatar - WOW!!!


Thank you very much!;-)


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

That same fish was at my Walmart! I wanted to get him but with with 2 CT instead PewPew has a fish liuke that too the coloring is so beautiful


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Me and my mom both have orange dalmation VTs. They are such beautiful fish. And even though they all have the same pattern, each one still looks unique.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

There are at least 2 orange dalmnation Bettas in every pet store here. Seriously, someone mass breeds them it seems. I love how most of them turn pink (I don't like pink, but on a Betta it looks good!)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

;A; the breeder my lps gets their bettas from doesn't send any dals. if they do, it's one a year, it seems.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Bettalover659 the Betta in your pic (the purple one) Is MY DREAM Betta. My favorite color is PURPLE. I would kill for one!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I love Dals - I saw one pretty guy the other day and I regret not taking him home, he had turquoise streaks throughout his peach body and turquoise spots in his fins alongside his normal red ones. I now only have one female dal, Indis. She's getting more beautiful everytime I see her <3


----------



## LunaRedmoon (Nov 9, 2011)

I just got my first Dal. Its the first one I have ever seen in person in my life 








I named him Pongo his is nest the first night outdoes the nests of my other 4 boys put together


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, he's beautiful!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

A small amount of gravel in the cups? Thats new to me o_o Its kinda cool, its like they have they're own item. Sorry, off topic. Dalmations are awesome  I have one and he's quite a character.


----------

